# Sneezing and squinty eyes



## Rattur (Jun 4, 2016)

I have two nicely bred albinos that are around one year old. They're from a local pet shop, but were finely and carefully bred by the owners. Since I've had them, one of them has these little "sneezing episodes" where he just sneezes sneezes for up to twenty or so seconds. His brother sneezes too, but it's never as much. Though I can't always tell them apart, I'm never really sure if both are sneezing or just one. I kind of ignored since I had rabbits in my room as well, so I figured that their heavy smells triggered the sneezing. My boys also get quite jealous when I pay attention to our new rabbit rather than them, and always glare at me through their cage bars. I think they squint so the bars don't touch their eyes but I'm not sure. Otherwise, their eyes are open and normal. But I do occasionally see one of them perched somewhere in the cage either doing nothing or just watching me from a distance with squinty eyes. Or are they literally glaring at me? They immediately perk up and their eyes are normal again when I approach them or pet them though. Am I just being a bit paranoid? These are my first rats, so. (They're both albinos and brothers) do mind that they do have regular feeding and drinking habits are kept and bonded with outside of their cage every day


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

I cant help you much with the sneezing part.. but Im sure the squinty eyes are not 'glaring'. Rats obviously communicate much differently to humans, and sometimes it just makes no sense to apply human behavior to animals. My rats sit and stare at me sometimes, and have squinty eyes. Im pretty sure that is just the eyes being in a resting state, or they're just trying to see you better when you are far away. Squinting might help them focus better on objects further away by reducing light intake? Thats my guess, but Im sure that theyre not glaring at you because theyre pissed off haha


----------



## Spectre (Jan 9, 2014)

I would keep an eye on the sneezing, it may be a sign of a respiratory infection. But it could be they're not on the best bedding / in the best environment. What bedding do you use ? Maybe having them in the same room as a fine haired rabbit is causing them to sneeze. Also make sure the room isn't draughty / dusty, or too hot / cold.


----------



## Rattur (Jun 4, 2016)

Their bedding consists of towels, clothing, a sheet, and some bandanas for hammocks. Every item I put in there is cleaned and dusted before hand. my doe had given birth, so I did originally think that maybe the smell of new kits as well as stray hairs from her plucking did cause the sneezing. But they've been sneezing before i got this doe. My other culprit are my gerbils. Very dusty. But they are pretty well "hidden" from my rats, and even my dad(very sensitive and allergic to dust) isn't bother by them. They just got a new cage, a homemade dog crate mesh mix we got for free. Was used for ferrets previously, so it stunk pretty bad. But with some cleaning, it smells a lot better though I wasn't able to clean it all the way through(close enough though.) the smell doesn't seem to bother them. No sneezing since I got the cage.


----------



## futureshadows (Jul 9, 2015)

Are they puffing up and making huffing sounds as well? The territorial rats I had would go to the side of the cage, puff up, squint, and huff at the animal that was offending them


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Squinty eyes are a sign of pain or illness in rats. Are you using any air freshener, someone smoking, scent-free detergent...?


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Lol at them glaring at you. I doubt it's actual glaring though, as Gribouilli mentioned squinting is a sign of illness. Any other symptoms from them besides squinting and sneezing? How's their breathing? When you hold them, any squeaking? The sneezes could be normal but keep an eye out for any other things they are doing.


----------



## Rattur (Jun 4, 2016)

I do use some detergent but do an extra cycle to get any remnants of it off. And I don't use more than a pinch of it. When ever I use freshener or carpet cleaner, the cages and tanks are always heavily covered if I am not able to move them out of the room. They don't huff or act abnormally when handled. I've only heard them squeak when they play or if I accidentally don't handle them properly.(too tight, claw got stuck, etc) my room is also drug and alcohol free.


----------

